# Undervolt and Overclock



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey all,

I have installed SetCPU onto my phone and it allows me to undervolt, since I am running the modified kernel I am also overclocking.
I was wondering if any of you have undervolted running 1200Mhz. If you have please let me know how much. I have tested -25mv and it seems to be stable.

God Bless,
Dacooter


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't done any undervolting as yet, but I frequently overclock to 1500Mhz without any issues.


----------



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

buffaloquinn said:


> I haven't done any undervolting as yet, but I frequently overclock to 1500Mhz without any issues.


How are you managing 1500 MHz on the strat? I tried overclocking to 1400 and it would randomly reboot.


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

rpmtech said:


> How are you managing 1500 MHz on the strat? I tried overclocking to 1400 and it would randomly reboot.


My apologies. I just checked and I have been running at 1300. I'm at 1500 on my Tablet.


----------

